# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 break ANY Captcha

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captcha regignizing software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  Captcha regignizing of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solve more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs New software XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha

----------

